# Oberschwester, Oberarzt, Chefarzt



## Encolpius

Hola, como se dice en espaňol:

Oberschwester = enfermera jefe (???)
Oberarzt, Chefarzt = médico jefe (???)


Muchas gracias!


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
 Creo que son traducciones correctas.


----------



## spielenschach

*Oberarzt* - médico jefe 

*Oberschwester* *-* enfermera jefe


----------



## JordiCuber

Nein, die Vorschläge sind nicht ganz richtig.
"médico jefe" ist ein Chefarzt, kein Oberarzt.
Den Oberarzt bezeichnet man im Spanischen in der Regel als "médico adjunto".
Eine Oberschwester bzw. einen Oberpfleger würde ich als "enfermera/o superior" bezeichnen. Eine "enfermera jefe" wäre die Pflegedienstleiterin.


----------



## ErOtto

*Ober|arzt*, der; -[e]s, …ärzte: Arzt, der an einem Krankenhaus den Chefarzt vertritt.

*Ober|schwes|ter*, die; -, -n: leitende Krankenschwester eines Krankenhauses od. einer Station.


Por lo que yo diría que se trata de un "médico jefe adjunto" y una "enfermera jefe".

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## JordiCuber

La expresión utilizada en España es "médico adjunto" (sin "jefe"). En el caso de la enfermera no conozco demasiado bien la jerga en el mundo sanitario de España, pienso que las dos versiones son admisibles. "Enfermera jefe" a mí me suena como si hubiera sólo una en todo el hospital, por lo que me inclinaría a usar "enfermera superior" para no dar motivo a confusiones (porque Oberschwestern hay muchas, cada unidad tiene la suya, mientras la jefa del servicio de enfermería o Pflegedienstleiterin es una sola y ocupa el cargo de directora de este servicio para todo el hospital).


----------

